# Amazon affiliate/associate website



## Sabinalu (May 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am in the very early stages of designing my new Amazon affiliate/associate  website.  If I will be selling for Amazon and they handle the customer service, order fulfillment, etc., should I still have a "contact us" link on my homepage?  What about a 1-800#?  

I know that listing contact information on most websites is very important.  How about with and Amazon Affiliate website?

Would I list Amazons customer service info on my site?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sabinalu . . . I split out your post from the thread where you'd put it as it seemed a brand new question.

That said . . .I have no idea about the answers. . . .for questions about how Amazon requires you to use, or not, their information on your own website, I think you'd need to check with their affiliate services help section.


----------

